# Tombstones



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay I got a few tombstones I'd like to show off.
There nothing special, but I think they turned out pretty good for my first time around. 
I've got some other stuff to show everyone but they still lack some finishing touches. 
Anyway. Enjoy, and let me know what you guy's think.


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!!!! I would love to have a yard full of stones like that, they are absolutely beautiful...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks great. Way better than store bought.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

They look GREAT....awesome job.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks guy's! Yeah the store bought one are way too flimsy for me.
I'd break them before I got them out of the store.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice job. Great carving and awesome paint.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Those look beautiful, and sinister. Very nicely carved and the paint came out quite good. I am impressed even if they weren't your first. I especially like the aging on the cross.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good looking set of stones. I like the job you did on aging them.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice stones, the paint on the cross really stood out in my opinion, likeing it very much!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, to really evaluate that cross tombstone, I think I'd have to have it in my yard for a while mixed in with the ones we've made, just so I could see how it compares. I'd get it back to you, oh, let's say in time for Christmas

Good job on these!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

They look great.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful stones, excellent job!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

They all look great!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Paint Work


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Those are some nice stones, Darkwalker. I really like the Frankenstein one, and your finishing is first rate.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

These are really awesome. The finish on them are very, especially like the cross.


----------

